

Ebuddy hits 11m downloads of its mobile app - jamescoops
http://www.mobileindustryreview.com/2009/01/ebuddy_-_mjelly_mobile_20_service_of_the_week.html

======
jamescoops
These are all java downloads e.g. phones other than iphone.

